# Very solid riding videos



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

this video from my local 'hill'
How to Snowboard : Snowboard Turning Techniques - YouTube
How to Snowboard : Snowboard Turning Techniques - YouTube

most of the time, it's groomed ice granules and the blues are what I've seen most blacks elsewhere. Although, some of their blues are rather mild too.

For me, riding in any terrain is fun but getting some give with the snow makes it even better, especially when you fall!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

wow those casi videos are incredibly impressive!


----------



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> wow those casi videos are incredibly impressive!


Yeah they are! Ive been fortunate enough to get to ride with some higher level AASI guys who can KILL IT. I wish AASI had some useful online videos that showed someone riding longer than like 15 seconds.


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

I think videos like that are good and bad. They are good for people to see what high level riding can look like and give some indication of the riding/teaching standards to instructors.
However, they also hurt because then you think things like "that's what a dynamic carved turn should look like" and try to mimic it. There are basic elements to anything we do on a snowboard that have to be there, but to what degree and how the rider wants to make them happen is what creates style. That is something that I know AASI-E wants to preserve. Otherwise, snowboarding turns into skiing and people are failing exams because they don't have the right form. 

However, I do agree that AASI could use a better video presence on the web.


----------



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

Jim I totally agree with you around that idea that individual style should be encouraged when snowboarding. I just posted those videos up to possibly get someone out there excited about technical riding. I think something the sport of snowboarding really lacks are good video examples of proficient riding outside of the park. There are plenty of videos out there showing people doing tricks off jumps or jibbing rails. Don't get me wrong these videos are really cool, but there are hardly any videos out there of people completing their turns on steeps, truly riding dynamic, or carving on a freestyle setup. I think if people were aware of higher level riding they would think "man I want to ride like that!" and pursue it -take lessons, become instructors, or watch more videos at work.


----------



## bc77 (Sep 16, 2011)

Clip below starts at 1m42s
CASI Level 4 Standards 2010 - YouTube

Can anyone explain what type of turn this is, and whats being done pressure/edge-wise throughout the various phases of the turn?
Is this a dolphin turn? It looks like he is kind of ollieing from one turn to next, and/or using the rebound pressure built up to do so?

When is it useful? Or is it the pressure/edge control you learn from being able to do this which is more useful?

The only other vid with this kind of turn which I can find, but not nearly as effortless as the vid above:
110313 Dolphin turn High1_V1.. GFbbsd - YouTube


----------



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

bc77 said:


> Clip below starts at 1m42s
> CASI Level 4 Standards 2010 - YouTube
> 
> Can anyone explain what type of turn this is, and whats being done pressure/edge-wise throughout the various phases of the turn?
> ...


Hey BC I'm pumped you took interest in that turn! I think the rider in your dolphin turn video is using the same transition. I agree its not quite as smooth. He is skidding his turns where the CASI guy is carving.

I spent some time last season trying to recreate this turn. I think it looks REALLY freakin cool, and I think you hit the nail on the head with "is it the pressure/edge control you learn from being able to do this which is more useful?"

My analysis of the turn - I think that the CASI rider is demonstrating a flexion/extension drill. The drill intent is for independent flexion/extension combined with fore/aft movements. The turns are carved (notice the pencil lines in the video). The rider is air born in the transition edge to edge. At the exit of the turn the rider is popping off the tail of the board shifting weight back while flexing the front knee and extending the back knee. While airborne the rider extends the front knee flexes the back knee and shifts his weight forward. If you watch the video slowly the rider pops off the tail of the board and lands on the nose on the new edge. I spent a decent amount of time working on this turn last season in the manor I just described, and I think that it helped improve my dynamic riding


----------



## bc77 (Sep 16, 2011)

WVrider84m, thanks for the analysis.
The guy on the CASI vid just makes it look so annoyingly effortless. He's getting lots of pop without flexing his knees much. I tried it myself on different occasions and couldn't get any pop without getting tired very quickly. 

What should you concentrate on when doing it? Is it very quick fore/aft movements and timing the rebound to match this, or is it to buy a very poppy board Does the flex of the board actually make a difference? Or do I need to build up my legs at the gym lol?

Also, one of the BASI (British Association Snowboard Instructors) coaches Neil McNab calls it a cross-under turn - kind of confuses things with the usual cross-under turn which stays on the ground. Maybe it's an advanced version?


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

I always thought that was a proper way to ride, fore/aft movements + unweighting movement.

Is it normal for (aggressive upunweighting such as that dolphin turn) to take a toll on the knees/body?

I find it MUCH easier to aggressively down-unweigh and still have the board leave the ground if I choose to by the speed of my knee flexion and engage my downhill edge as fast as possible while carving, + the g-force one experiences at the bottom of the turn can be used to propel your body down the hill to the next edge with down unweighting, where up unweighting you would have to fight this? (this is why I experience problems up uwneighting?)

Last season I managed maybe 3 or 4 these dolphin turns before switching back to a cross under movement.

That reminds me, in that CASI 4 video, that guy is up unweighting.
In AASI, does dynamic riding refer to pure down unweighting? or does it include up unweighting? and does the body have to take a different path from the board? (If doing large gs style carves + a down unweight, is this not deemed dynamic?)

Or is it deemed dynamic cause in both cases, the distance from the board and body is changing anyways, and the only up unweight that is not dynamic is the static knees rock body back/forth thing beginners do?

I'm sleep deprived, sorry lol


----------



## cb1021 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

Noir,
As long as your leg length changes through the turn(same as saying the distance between the board and the rider's COM changes), it's a dynamic turn. Whether it's an up/down unweighting and how much is determined by the rider, terrain, and conditions. This is why I prefere to talk in terms of what the board/body is doing than a term for a turn...ie "When I am finishing a down unweighted dynamic turn" is pretty much the same thing as saying "When I bend my legs at the end of a turn". 
For me, if I am really cranking some carves, I keep my legs extended through more of the turn to build edge pressure so that when I compress them at the last second to drop my weight down hill, release all that edge pressure, and explode into the next turn. 
Your last statement is pretty much the heart of why generally, once a rider gets used to compressing the lower body at the end of the turn that is pretty much all they use and "up unweighting" becomes used less and less. 

bcc, 
To get the effortless look to dolphin turns, it's all about generating tail pressure quickly at the end of the your turn. To get a feel for it, head to a green, very easy run and flat board down the fall line. While flat boarding, slide the board forward with your back foot. If you do it quick enough the front board will lift up on it's own. Once you have that, after the board lifts up, spring off the tail to turn the move into an ollie. That is what you need to get going at the end of your turn for a "dolphin turn". Also, they aren't just an excercise. As I got better at bumps, I found that leaving my legs loose wasn't enough to absorb bumps. I needed to actively absorb them in order to not get knocked around and that move is one of the ways to do it.


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

jlm -->

Do you find extending/compressing actively throughout the turn decreases stability on hard conditions such as ice or when going beyond the speed envelope of a board and still trying to make it carve (it wants to lose an edge but you angulate and keep your center of mass so close to the board, you just muscle the edge into the snow)

I realize when keeping the COM close to the board, you naturally lose some ability to tilt the board up on edge, especially the heel side, (but I use aggressive forward angles like 48/42, so this is less of an issue). 

In my own experience, if I kept myself compressed (knees about 90 degree bent, but during a carve it feels like my ass is going to hit my boot), I get superior edge hold, and I still have room to down unweight aggressively. I'm still pushing against the board, but not in a way that my legs extend away from the board. I can ride different ways, but I have found the way I just described works best on ice and such.

But this is my own experience, if I'm wrong (snowwolf?) someone please correct me. Looking to improve my riding further this coming season.


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

NoirX252 said:


> jlm -->
> 
> Do you find extending/compressing actively throughout the turn decreases stability on hard conditions such as ice or when going beyond the speed envelope of a board and still trying to make it carve (it wants to lose an edge but you angulate and keep your center of mass so close to the board, you just muscle the edge into the snow)


Actively extending and compressing your lower body thoughtout a turn will usually increase stability in any condition because it's one of the best ways to manage edge pressure in a turn, especially as you move into the lower part of your turn. Compressing in the lower part of the turn can help keep edge pressure from increasing to the point of the edge breaking free and you landing on your butt. This is also true for when the terrain gets steeper. 
It's also important to remember that like any other movement involved in snowboarding, actively changing leg length through your turn isn't always done through your maximum range of motion. Sometimes it's slight, subtle changes that make all the difference.
Also it's the timing of the move. In Brian's AWESOME toeside turn at 1:47, see how his CM starts wobbling to the inside and outside of the turn? That's due to Bryan gettins too extended too early in the turn. 




NoirX252 said:


> I realize when keeping the COM close to the board, you naturally lose some ability to tilt the board up on edge, especially the heel side, (but I use aggressive forward angles like 48/42, so this is less of an issue).


I've never really found that to be an issue in lower angles(I right 18, -12). The trick to angulating on your heelside in lower angles is getting your butt below your knees

In my own experience, if I kept myself compressed (knees about 90 degree bent, but during a carve it feels like my ass is going to hit my boot), I get superior edge hold, and I still have room to down unweight aggressively. I'm still pushing against the board, but not in a way that my legs extend away from the board. I can ride different ways, but I have found the way I just described works best on ice and such.

But this is my own experience, if I'm wrong (snowwolf?) someone please correct me. Looking to improve my riding further this coming season.[/QUOTE]
IF you figure something out based on your own experience, you can't be wrong.


----------



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

Found a couple more videos to share

Cross under Turns - YouTube

emdee406's Channel - YouTube


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

i haven't taken many leasons. last leason i took was when i was comfortable on blues. the instructor instructed me to only use up-unweighting, was this becuase of where i was in my riding? also when is up-unweighting benificial over down-unweighting?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Some dolphin turns with alternating frontside and switch front 1's

Would be a good tool to add whether you are a freeride or freestyle. Nice CASI vids, too though the soundtrack for Level 2 is a big 90's pornish.


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

True...once you get those it's time to go for the same thing but with heelside dolhpin turns and backside 1's...they are way scarier but super fun!


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Just a solid riding clip

Big Vail Fun - Snowboarding with Sando - YouTube


----------



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

skip11 said:


> Just a solid riding clip
> 
> Big Vail Fun - Snowboarding with Sando - YouTube


That's some sick riding!


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nasty freeriding!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

jlm1976 said:


> True...once you get those it's time to go for the same thing but with heelside dolhpin turns and backside 1's...they are way scarier but super fun!


That's be pretty difficult in comparison. Throwing backside of the heels would be really tough and awkward whereas the frontside 1's off the toes feel pretty natural.


----------



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

There is another video that Sando guy posted up. Its just as sick!

Vail Snowboarding with Sando - YouTube


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

This is the type of snowboarding video that _I_ like to watch! No stupid fast cuts or distracting effects. Clear view of what the guy's doing. And the occasional bail just to show that even the pros lose it sometimes.

I've added this one to my training faves.
:thumbsup:


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

nice vid useful too.:thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thats some legit riding, thats what i aim to be able to ride like, not too fussed about the park or massive kickers, thats some beautiful shit


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

This is from memory, someone correct me if wrong, also notice in the vid, where he starts his carve after he ends it, it's off to the side and not clearly on the downhill edge, that is why it looks so "rounded out" compared to if you tried to dolphin turn and engage the downhill edge, where it might seem you are traversing "forever"



WVrider84 said:


> Hey BC I'm pumped you took interest in that turn! I think the rider in your dolphin turn video is using the same transition. I agree its not quite as smooth. He is skidding his turns where the CASI guy is carving.
> 
> I spent some time last season trying to recreate this turn. I think it looks REALLY freakin cool, and I think you hit the nail on the head with "is it the pressure/edge control you learn from being able to do this which is more useful?"
> 
> My analysis of the turn - I think that the CASI rider is demonstrating a flexion/extension drill. The drill intent is for independent flexion/extension combined with fore/aft movements. The turns are carved (notice the pencil lines in the video). The rider is air born in the transition edge to edge. At the exit of the turn the rider is popping off the tail of the board shifting weight back while flexing the front knee and extending the back knee. While airborne the rider extends the front knee flexes the back knee and shifts his weight forward. If you watch the video slowly the rider pops off the tail of the board and lands on the nose on the new edge. I spent a decent amount of time working on this turn last season in the manor I just described, and I think that it helped improve my dynamic riding


----------



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

casi down unweighted.flv - YouTube

a nice clip showing a down unweight movement


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

That's really good video showing the advantages of down-unweighting for all kinds of turn styles. 

However, it's also an excellent example of why I avoid using terms/jargon like "down-unweighting" because, as shown in that video, unless you are doing it slowly(where the move really loses it's effectiveness), nothing actually moves down. The rapid contraction of the legs releases edge pressure so fast, that if anything the board comes off the snow and that "pop" causes the riders hips to go up slightly.


----------



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

Snowboarding Tip - Stable Upper Body - YouTube

Snowboard Drill - Toe to Toe - YouTube

Snowboarding Tips - Tree Riding - YouTube


----------



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

Snowboard Tip - Turning with the Knees - YouTube


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Heres a couple of vids of Japanese non pros with some good carving skills.
A few little ground tricks thrown in.
You might want to put it on mute and play some of your own music though.






This next one is a snowbunny with good carving skills.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I'd say shes medium cute for a Japanese chick, there are some stunning girls on the slopes here (and anywhere else).

Shes definitely got skills though.

Last year I did a few laps with a guy and a girl in steep tree runs with deep powder. They were both boarder cross racers, but she still surprised me when she blasted by me throwing up a big cloud of powder. 

I wasn't going full pelt because I was lining up a cliff drop to the left, but I was going fast enough.

She also had no hesitation in blasting through tiny gaps between trees, no hitting the breaks. 

Being able to shred hard instantly increases their cuteness several fold for me.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes japan definately moves the goal posts when it comes to cute girls, The ratio is much higher than any other country I have been to. In saying that they all seem to look either 18 or 91. There is no middle ground lol, they stay 18 for a long time and then one day wake up and they are 91. Must be all the anti aging food they eat.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

some more for you 












some dudes doing ground tricks (non pro)


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

reminds me of this comic


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

ETM said:


> Yes japan definately moves the goal posts when it comes to cute girls, The ratio is much higher than any other country I have been to. In saying that they all seem to look either 18 or 91. There is no middle ground lol, they stay 18 for a long time and then one day wake up and they are 91. Must be all the anti aging food they eat.


I am sorry, but that comment rubs me the wrong way. I might be a bit sensitive having spent half my life in Asia (including Japan), but it just strikes me as racial stereotyping.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Chill out SG. 

My wife is Japanese and my son is half Japanese, I didn't feel this was offensive or nasty at all. 

If we get too PC we won't be able to say anything or make jokes about anyone anymore.

Plus this comment is mostly saying that Japanese people and Asians in general tend to age much slower than westerners. Which is not a negative thing and stereotype or not its clearly true for the most part.

ETM also said there are more cute Japanese girls per capita than any place hes been to.

Find me a Japanese woman who objects to this statement. 

Most of my English buddies have beer bellies, lots of grey hair and some balding (mid thirties). 

My Japanese buddies would mostly have to pull out their ID in Europe to buy alcohol:dunno:. 

Thats just how it is.
Probably diet is important since I also have none of the issues my English buddies of the same age have.

Aside from this check the vids I posted, some good riding and some really good ground tricks too (although the crazy spinning is not my thing).


----------



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

dreampow said:


> some more for you


Cool videos!


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Technical Methods (Normalizing 130) on Vimeo

EDIT: don't know why it won't embed

ADMIN EDIT: Embeded. 

_To embed a Vimeo clip, use the Vimeo tag from the tool bar and ONLY put in the video ID tag; in this case "30887094" without any of the other URL data._


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

nice upload,

I have a few DVDs with Aoki Rei, generally very good:thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

SGboarder said:


> I am sorry, but that comment rubs me the wrong way. I might be a bit sensitive having spent half my life in Asia (including Japan), but it just strikes me as racial stereotyping.


You definately took it the wrong way and thanks for the backup dreampow. If racial stereotyping is saying japan has smoking hot women who stay young looking decades longer than women in other countries then lock me up and throw away the key.
I have seen it with my own 2 eyes, therefore I feel I have the right to make this comment, you have the right to dismiss it as rubbish if you like but please dont get up on your high horse about it.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

@dreampow: I agree, I have the 008 NEW WORLD dvd (I think that's the name). As far as riding techniques go, their techniques are not CASI or AASI "correct". Nevertheless, they make turning and ground tricks look good. Rama, Aoki Rei, and Hiro are 3 of my favorite riders on their team.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aE4UKtrMiQM&feature=g-all-u

I seriously have no idea how to embed


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

skip11 said:


> 2012_kazunori hirama_from potentialfilm - YouTube
> 
> I seriously have no idea how to embed







You just put the actual video id between the attributes, not all the URL decorations.


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

This thread is awesome. I looked through and read/watched everything from start to finish.

Makes me realize I need a season pass somewhere, and preferably to live somewhere closer resembling a mountain than a hill. Closest place is about 4 hours to meh, or 6 to somewhere more spread out and fun.


----------



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

irrballsac said:


> This thread is awesome. I looked through and read/watched everything from start to finish.
> 
> Makes me realize I need a season pass somewhere, and preferably to live somewhere closer resembling a mountain than a hill. Closest place is about 4 hours to meh, or 6 to somewhere more spread out and fun.


Glad these videos got you stoked!


----------



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Artu89 (Nov 24, 2010)

skip11 said:


> Technical Methods (Normalizing 130) on Vimeo



could somebody translate what the guy said ?


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Thats a big ask for a newb with one post.

I would but its 10 mins long and pretty complex about the ins and outs of carving and weighting up the board un weighting etc.

In general I like the style of these Japanese riders a lot even though they don't follow ASS i it looks great and is functional.

They ride really loose and fluid while being in control:thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Donutz said:


> You just put the actual video id between the attributes, not all the URL decorations.


That dude is pretty fucking sick. Good stuff to try when I'm stuck on groomers as long as there aren't a million people on them.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Man I still don't get how embedding works on this site. Just gonna post the links, some really good riding there.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

skip11 said:


> Man I still don't get how embedding works on this site. Just gonna post the links, some really good riding there.


Your link: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.*7NwTzhNrcfs*&feature=plcp

This site is recognizing that the above is a url and adding the tags. The y-tube video id is the numbers and letters following "watch?v=" in the URL(web address). It's shown in dark red, above. Copy that from your browser's address box and from the "advanced reply", you'll see the youtube button. Click it and it brings up the youtube tags. Place your video id in between. Preview post and it should appear embedded. Don't include the stuff after the id that starts with "&"(usually followed by "feature" or "related", etc.).


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ahh I see what you mean. Thanks!


----------



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

Another good one


----------



## Artu89 (Nov 24, 2010)

Japanese style is never enough :bowdown:


P.S could someone of japanese friends tells me what music is playing in background ?


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Artu89 said:


> Japanese style is never enough :bowdown:
> 
> 
> P.S could someone of japanese friends tells me what music is playing in background ?


Not sure what the song is, sounds like it was written for this DVD its about snowboarding. 

I think I will pick up this DVD, I have another from these guys and their riding and instruction is excellent:thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------

